
YouTube: Climate Change Mitigation: Near Term Solutions 27m34s (Isaac Arthur) - keanzu
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bbMmQFwdACk
======
keanzu
_Sometimes even the most minor tweaks can have massive unanticipated
consequences.

Just as an example, even something as small as switching to a type of lawn
grass that was lighter or darker to cover 1% of Earth’s surface, so that it
reflected or absorbed just 1% more sunlight, would result in the Earth
absorbing or reflecting away about 1/10,000th more light than now. It sounds
small, but that is 20 terawatts of energy, which for comparison is 10 times
humanity’s total power consumption and parallel to the rate of heat energy
released by a powerful hurricane._

